# INTJ, LII, 5w6 with 531 tritype 5w6, 3w4, 1w2



## indie1 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi! I'm indie, and that's also what I prefer to be called since this is the internet and that's my nickname on the internet.
I'm a dude whos 18 years old and i'm currently located in Scandinavia where I am studying some form of minor degree within the social sciences/psychology field.


For about two years now I've been dabbling in MBTI, reading profiles, using it as some form of help to understand other people and so on and so forth, I usually score as an intj but during the more recent months i've been scoring as an ENTP sometimes, and I've also had INTP but i'm completely sure that I'm an INTJ since that profile fits me the most.

I prefer to be around INFPs, ENFPs, ENTPs and ENTJs, INTPs are okay too, in all honesty I did not want to answer the part of the question that told me to list the types of personalities I like the least but generally I tend to connect with sensor types far less than I would with intuitive types.

I'm also an 5w6 with a 531 tritype, and my SLOAN is RCOEI.
I'm currently not employed since I'm too busy studying.

I've been told by people who barely know me that I'm a very cold and distant individual while people who know me up close and personal, as in people I tend to stick around a lot more and that tend to be far closer to me in terms of relationships have told me that I can be emotional at times and that I'm intelligent and whatnot, but I try not to take this to heart (The "you are intelligent" part.) because it'll feed my ego to no end 

Anyway I hope that I can use this forum to connect with other people and to use it in a way to understand other peoples opinions and ideas in regards to other mbti types, different perspectives will also help me better my understanding within the MBTI and other types (obviously.)


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings indie1 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum indie1. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm almost certain you will find like minded individuals around these parts.

Welcome and thanks for the intro!


----------

